# Amazing Milestone



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

While reading the Obits in today's paper, I came across the following:

"Mr. Rose is survived by his wife of 72 years, Emily Mason Rose,"

How cool is that?


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Wow.. too rare to see these days. I've been getting an earful about nasty, ugly divorces lately, so it's nice to hear about such a long marriage. Who would have thought that you can be inspired by an obit?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Talk about something to aspire to.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

62 years to go


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow that is standing by your vows and eachother. Couples like these should be celebrate.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

That is absolutely incredible!!! I hope I _live_ that long. Being married for 72 years is outstanding. I got 70 to go.


----------

